# ESWL question?



## ksamples (Jun 17, 2009)

One of our Urologists are inquiring about this…….He states that if he does a renal and ureteral ESWL (Lithotripsy - 50590) using different/separate diagnosis codes because of different organs (renal and ureteral) but both ESWL's would be done on the right side. Can he bill for 2 ESWL's on the right or is it right and left only?


Can you offer any insight?


----------



## elenax (Jun 18, 2009)

RT/LT only


----------



## scCodeRite (Jun 18, 2009)

Can only bill for one ESWL unless its RT and Lt.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 19, 2009)

*Eswl*

I agree, this is a unilateral test, so R/L only.


----------



## ksamples (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks A Lot, I agree.


----------

